# Day 2: R4DS



## Sinkhead (Dec 2, 2007)

On December 13th 2006, Shaun announced the arrival of the R4DS, a new slot-1 flashcart. Not many people seemed to have heard of it, and it was mainly hidden in the 'slot-1 rush' that was happening at the time, when many, many new slot-1 flashcarts were being released within days of each other. I don't think anybody knew at the time what the R4 was going to turn into.
But over time, the R4 began to get more and more popular, until it was (and still is) the dominant DS flashcart. N00bs posted about it on the official Nintendo forums, and the numbers of pirates increased rapidly (as documented in a recent article in the Times)

So, overall, do you think the R4 has made the world a better place?

[titlerevious days]
Day 1:  hrth


----------



## Banger (Dec 2, 2007)

Voted meh, would have voted Fantastic! if it was the black one


----------



## MaHe (Dec 2, 2007)

When it came out, it was fantastic. But I switched to CycloDS a week ago. Much more professional, updated much more frequently (for the time being, at least).


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 2, 2007)

I personally voted 'Meh' because although it is a great flashcart, it has done more bad to the scene than good. I don't know, I just get a little worried when my aunt asks me where she can buy an 'R3' when I had never even heard her talk about video games before...

- Sam


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 2, 2007)

fantastic.
it is also the first flash cart i ever saw being sold in here.
it is very popular and it may have a bad ending , who knows?


----------



## dsbomb (Dec 2, 2007)

CycloDS hasn't been updated since November 5.  That's not even the same month as this!  I hereby declare the CycloDS dead.  The team has run off with all your monies.  They are currently laying on the beaches of Jamaica, laughing at all of you.

Let the flamez begin!


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 2, 2007)

lolz at the post above xD

meh, i dont like the R4DS and i'm, but i gotta admit it was the one that revolutioned the slot-1scene


----------



## Giangsta (Dec 2, 2007)

i voted fantastic because i own one and it rocks...btw what so good about the CycloDS anwyays??


----------



## xalphax (Dec 2, 2007)

i love mine.

but not as much as i loved my g6lite in the slot-2 days!


----------



## hova1 (Dec 2, 2007)

well if there wouldnt be a R4 i wouldnt even bought a DS. so...


----------



## Banger (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(hova1 @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> well if there wouldnt be a R4 i wouldnt even bought a DS. so...



Same here, well any sort of mod cart.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Dec 2, 2007)

I voted Fantastic! I'm sure (I'm SURE) 'some' users will come and praise their almighty CycloDS... just wait and see, all the asses will start flaming. But I don't care. The CycloDS, the G6DS, the M3Real... those all may be great flashcarts, maybe even the best in the market, but I still don't care. My R4 does perfectly fine exactly what I bought it for: playing ROMs. It's easy to use, has almost, if not fully, perfect ROM support and nearly almost every homebrew app works in it. Why should I complain?

I don't care what you rant about, the R4 is great. Keep your 'opinions' to yourselves, flamers.

PS: This was directed to all those who were thinking on flaming. I'm thinking on a particular user, though, but it applies to all the 'fanboys' out there


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 2, 2007)

Got one about 3 weeks after it was announced, and it's never let me down. I love the little thing to pieces. It does exactly what I want it to do - play me some DS games. I don't give a shit for how many fucking YouTube clips I can convert or how much pointless homebrew I can fill my microSD up with. The R4 plays games flawlessly and easily, and that's why it's fantastic.


----------



## greyhound (Dec 2, 2007)

great flashcart and it's still the one I would recommend to anyone who's unsure of which to go with. There's some nice features (some of which I never use) and overall the updates/fixes have been fast.

No complaints from me


----------



## TaMs (Dec 2, 2007)

Well R4 is the best flash card imo. Ok it's the only one what i used with my ds which i sold btw. nothing to complain, worked like charm hehe


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 2, 2007)

the blatant fanboys is showing....


----------



## Little (Dec 2, 2007)

well i voted fantastic from the home page because i didnt quite understand what i was voting for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 advent calenders are meant to have chocolate =(


----------



## TGBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

R4DS is the best one. Still my fav


----------



## Mars (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> I personally voted 'Meh' because although it is a great flashcart, it has done more bad to the scene than good. I don't know, I just get a little worried when my aunt asks me where she can buy an 'R3' when I had never even heard her talk about video games before...
> 
> - Sam



I agree, the R4 has become mainstream. It's a great flashcard, but it has gained too much popularity. That article on The Times just shows that. With the R4 becoming so popular, Nintendo will probable try to reduce piracy.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 2, 2007)

There is nothing that the R4 is missing that it had promised on it's release...
It PLAYS all games and there is no doubt that it will stay that way.
It has always been the mother of piracy and new features came about through the R4 of which the most important being Cheat system... i mean who thought of it?
It's been the best and easiest to use and thus deserves to be fantastic


----------



## bobrules (Dec 2, 2007)

Fantastic card, it's perfect for me.


----------



## Banger (Dec 2, 2007)

It is an awesome card, just the picture should have been the black one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the R4 for one main reason, it is that the support for anyone that has an issue with it can go in the forums and have it answered in several minutes. Which honestly makes it great. Not saying the others are not great themselves. I would have actually bought a CycloDS if the site I want to order from at the time had them in stock.... But I do not regret my choice of the R4.


----------



## PBC (Dec 2, 2007)

Had an EZ4lite to start with. Wouldn't have even bought a DS if it werent for flashcarts. When the slot 1 rush came I waited until the EZV + 3-1 came out... and then I nabbed that. now...the EZV did have its share of problems...games not working right off...save file fixes....but nothing I couldn't fix in a visit to the forums, which is a good thing! most of those things have been changed. So EZV wasn't perfect but I've been abunch of things mess up with the r4 that I've never had to deal with!!! busted springs anyone???? arm 7 patchs anyone?  and I get to use my 3-1 likes its supposed to be used. and homebrew support is awesome if not better most of the time....

I don't think I would have missed all the R4 fanboys either =P


----------



## Railgun (Dec 2, 2007)

i have a supercard, all work fine, so i dont need another.
but the r4 is a rely good slot1 solution


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 2, 2007)

It started off with great support from the team, but now it's next to nonexistant.


----------



## perimbean (Dec 2, 2007)

R4 is serving me well....And i do like the stability of the card.. Keep it up!


----------



## bobrules (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(PBC @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Had an EZ4lite to start with. Wouldn't have even bought a DS if it werent for flashcarts. When the slot 1 rush came I waited until the EZV + 3-1 came out... and then I nabbed that. now...the EZV did have its share of problems...games not working right off...save file fixes....but nothing I couldn't fix in a visit to the forums, which is a good thing! most of those things have been changed. So EZV wasn't perfect but I've been abunch of things mess up with the r4 that I've never had to deal with!!! busted springs anyone???? arm 7 patchs anyone?Â and I get to use my 3-1 likes its supposed to be used. and homebrew support is awesome if not better most of the time....
> 
> I don't think I would have missed all the R4 fanboys either =P




Wow you need to go out more. The newer version r4s have no spring, oh and btw arm 7 was fixed in 1.12


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 2, 2007)

It's awesome.

I can take a 2GB cart, go on usenet, and just slap the games from over there without any extra help. And it was 30$ for me.


----------



## jgu1994 (Dec 2, 2007)

Fantastic obviously, i spent 60 bucks, why wouldn't it be.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 2, 2007)

The R4 is a great card, it has never let me down and serves its prime purpose (of which I'm sure we all know) well. Unfortunately however, the R4 team has become lax in their development and the official english forum has become non-existant


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 2, 2007)

It is a good cart, but the CycloDS is much better, which is why I voted Meh...


----------



## dice (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> well i voted fantastic from the home page because i didnt quite understand what i was voting for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the pics ARE made of chocolate! Haven't you licked your screen?


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Little @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > well i voted fantastic from the home page because i didnt quite understand what i was voting for
> ...


The snozzberries taste like snozzberries...

- Sam


----------



## Flozem (Dec 2, 2007)

R4 and about any flashcard rocks... would never have bought the DS if they were not there...


----------



## bfoos (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> -deleted-


Says the girl that can't stay away from pimping the Cyclo in the R4 forums. Meh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I voted fantastic. It does everything I need it to do.


----------



## Nero (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(TaMs @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Well R4 is the best flash card imo. Ok it's the only one what i used with my ds which i sold btw. nothing to complain, worked like charm hehe



It's not the best, but certainly _one_ of the best.

I love mines to death, so yeah..

~Nero

(Not really surprising to see Jalaneme here trying to get flamed)


----------



## T-hug (Dec 2, 2007)

I chose meh as I've always kinda been an M3 fanboy LOL, and also I was under the impression that the R4 kinda stole the M3 design and functions.
Way I heard it was the factory that made the M3 saw the success of it and struck some kind of deal with M3 to create and sell their own version of the card.
Sure it may have the odd extra feature but it's conception would have never have been without the M3 so...
MEH!!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(marz93 @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I personally voted 'Meh' because although it is a great flashcart, it has done more bad to the scene than good. I don't know, I just get a little worried when my aunt asks me where she can buy an 'R3' when I had never even heard her talk about video games before...
> ...


It's a fantastic card but I'll have to agree that it's become way too mainstream. Yesterday I was reading a german videogames mag and I stumbled upon an R4 ad (though it was by a german shop) and I really thought that's enough! I don't have a scanner at hand but I could take a pic with my cam if anyone wants proof.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Dec 2, 2007)

R4 is awesome, was my first flashcart. Great quality, TONS of skins because of it's popularity, it's a great card. I recently got my Cyclo (Friday) and couldn't be happier, though. Cyclo is definitely the better card, but the R4 is awesome. I just wanted SDHC and no spring so I could just keep te MicroSD in the card without fear of breaking it... long live R4!


----------



## Talaria (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Dec 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(marz93 @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> ...



Although R4 is extremely mainstream you've got to think about if it never was released another simple flashcart even possibly the cyclo would have become mainstream with hordes of people buying it and eventually Nintendo trying to fight back at piracy , articles in times etc and talking people about the ds with them replying "Hey, do you have a cyclo? "

Edit- too flamey, sorry


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> Although R4 is extremely mainstream you've got to think about if it never was released another simple flashcart even possibly the cyclo would have become mainstream with hordes of people buying it and eventually Nintendo trying to fight back at piracy , articles in times etc and talking people about the ds with them replying "Hey, do you have a cyclo? "
> 
> Edit- too flamey, sorry


You do have a _very_ good point though... And it didn't seem like a flame to me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





- Sam


----------



## shadowboy (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> I chose meh as I've always kinda been an M3 fanboy LOL, and also I was under the impression that the R4 kinda stole the M3 design and functions.
> Way I heard it was the factory that made the M3 saw the success of it and struck some kind of deal with M3 to create and sell their own version of the card.
> Sure it may have the odd extra feature but it's conception would have never have been without the M3 so...
> MEH!!


What I heard was that M3 team saw the sucess of R4 and made a deal with R4 team to use their design.  Hence why the r4 updates always come out first...
I voted fantastic.


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 2, 2007)

R4 does everything I want it to, it's easy to get, and easy to use. Fantastic!


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 2, 2007)

It's a meh for me...piracy sure has expanded because of it, but Talaria has a good point.


Also, because I like m3 simply better


----------



## moozxy (Dec 2, 2007)

The R4 is my first and only flashcart, and it's awesome!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Talaria @ Dec 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Although R4 is extremely mainstream you've got to think about if it never was released another simple flashcart even possibly the cyclo would have become mainstream with hordes of people buying it and eventually Nintendo trying to fight back at piracy , articles in times etc and talking people about the ds with them replying "Hey, do you have a cyclo? "
> ...


I agree with Sam/sinkhead, you do have a good point and I admit that I was still amazed that a shop would make an ad with a R4 in it for a videogame mag. That's just not common over here.


----------



## NonStopInTheMix (Dec 3, 2007)

meh well i have both its clone (M3 ds simply? XD) and my supercard ds one. For simplicity's sake i always recommend R4 to the noobs to ds who ask me whats the best flashcart to buy.

But overall i still love my supercard ds one more... =)


----------



## kuyamiko (Dec 3, 2007)

i bought one for my girlfriend back in January, because it was recomended to me instead the older SuperCard Lite which i currently use.

but i didnt know the amount of pirates increased because of the R4.

i think the R4 increased the sale of the DS console, so i guess thats good for nintendo.
it decreased the sales of games, so i guess thats bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2007)

R4 was/is the worst thing that has ever happened to the Nintendo DS Scene. It has given NDS Homebrew a very bad rap, just as we were getting a better reputation.


----------



## Foie (Dec 3, 2007)

I voted fantastic and I didn't know what I was doing.

But I own an R4, and I love it.  It's a simple, easy to use flashcart with great features.  'Nough said.  But I do admit that it led to a flood of n00bs into the DS Homebrew Scene, so that is kind of bad.


----------



## 754boy (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't like it. It is overhyped and there are actually a couple other cards on the market that are BETTER. Everyone just loves the R4 though. Meh, SC for life!!


----------



## Renegade_R (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm disappointed with its popularity...there are simply too many noobs asking how to get one so they don't have to pay for DS games that they normally would.  This is a bad sign as with less people buying top quality games, there will be a lot less top quality games...

The R4 has hurt the portable gaming and piracy industry both.

I also find it annoying how all the 14 year old kids showing up on DealExtreme who borrowed their parents' credit card complaining how long the shipping time is going to take so they can get their piracy carts.


----------



## sylux92 (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(TeenDev @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> R4 was/is the worst thing that has ever happened to the Nintendo DS Scene. It has given NDS Homebrew a very bad rap, just as we were getting a better reputation.


What are you talking about? Homebrew works just fine.


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 4, 2007)

Rap can also mean reputation.


----------



## Nero (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(754boy @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> I don't like it. It is overhyped and there are actually a couple other cards on the market that are BETTER. Everyone just loves the R4 though. Meh, SC for life!!



There are a couple carts on the market that are BETTER than the SC Flashcarts too. Did you know that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree though.. The R4 kinda ruined the stealth(ness) of the DS scene.

~Nero


----------



## rest0re (Dec 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Dec 4 2007 said:


> I'm disappointed with its popularity...there are simply too many noobs asking how to get one so they don't have to pay for DS games that they normally would.Â This is a bad sign as with less people buying top quality games, there will be a lot less top quality games...
> 
> The R4 has hurt the portable gaming and piracy industry both.
> 
> ...



Lol. what are you doing here? Homebrewers hate piracy. And btw. just so you know, nintendo hates homebrew...


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 9, 2007)

Flash cards have helped US, but you have to think. we don't lose money in pirating, but the gaming industry does. If you worked for nintendo, how would you feel if people just stole your products with no money made?

P.S.- i own an R4, it's awesome. I never tried anything else though, so I can't say how good or bad it is compared to things like M3 and Supercard.

BUT - piracy may have helped us more than we thought. If your against things like R4, then get off the freakin' forum. Without flash cards, there would be no:
-Secret test levels found
-Cool game hacks
-Translations of awesome games (JUS ftw!)

And flash carts helped nintnedo a little. For example, I like Geo Wars for DS. I can't pirate the Wii version, so Nintendo just made $50 for me buying it. Also, seeing Nintendo sold my brother a DS Lite that is currently breaking in half, the partially deserve this. And I didn't even  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## amptor (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok this one I didn't know how to vote, fantastic or meh... had to go with the middle one because although this is a great card, M3 Real is better hardware-wise at least.  But I've been hearing that this one possibly lists files faster than the M3 Real.  Maybe some day a firmware update will fix that though who knows.


----------

